# Oak Tree ID?



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea what kind of tree this is? I have never seen another tree with this aggressive of bark. I am curious about trimming tips or other ideas on getting it to take off better.

I have another live oak in the backyard that has taken off better with pruning than this one.

On the picture showiung the whole tree the upper branches and leaves are actually from the othe rlive oak.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

That looks like a freak Live Oak to me. Is that a tree planted by the builder? That would bolster the live oak argument because builders don't get very creative with tree selection. I think some kind of odd soil condition caused that maybe. Perhaps the roots are extremely rootbound by some hard clay causing the odd growth pattern? The picture of the leaves certainly appears to be a live oak. Does it keep leaves all year round? If so, that rules out a lot of other oak possibilities. Hope this helps.

Tate


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Good observations Tate. 

I've never seen and oak with bark like that but the leaves are definitely "oak tree like". Talk to an arborist and let us know...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Might be a sand live oak or a miniature red oak.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Arborist said it was a type of live oak subspecies that isnt indigenous here. He said three possibilities (one being a California Live Oak). His recommendation is to remove it, this is based on its location to the other healty live oak (18" or so trunk). He said if this was removed the other tree would provide more shade than this one within 3 years.

He said the possibility that the two are competing, it may bee as big as it would get, and or it was impporperly planted. Anyway there hasn't been any new growth on it for some time.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for updating us 999.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very interesting tree...I'd vote for "strange" live oak.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Sure looks like a cork oak, Quercus Suber.

Save me a few acorns from it.

Rick


----------

